
Ask HN: What (browser) do you use to browse HN on iPhone? - winteriscoming
I&#x27;ve been a Android phone user for a while and just switched to iPhone. One thing I don&#x27;t like so far is that the font size of Safari browser is too small to read and apparently there&#x27;s no setting that allows to increase the size other than pinch and widen technique. However it doesn&#x27;t wrap the text and then I have keep scrolling horizontally to read it. On some sites I use Reader view which allows increasing the font. But HN doesn&#x27;t have that.<p>So those of you who use iPhone and frequent HN, what do you use to make the font much more readable?
======
theoneone
Ah, don't worry(although I am not the creator of the app) I am using it and I
don't have any issues with my credentials. Btw you can email the for any
feedback, they answered me 1-2 times.

------
theoneone
Boreal app

~~~
winteriscoming
Thank you. That does look promising. Read their blog and just downloaded the
app.

One question - it expects me to login to casually browse. Do you know how they
manage the login? They present a on screen login windows and I'm a bit
paranoid when it comes to providing username/passwords to apps.

Also, if the Boreal app developers notice this thread - how about a feature
where I can browse HN using the app without having to login unless of course
when I want to vote/comment? :)

